# Recon Classic



## starsky365 (Jan 10, 2010)

Im looking for a recon/second hand classic if someone can point me in the right direction.

Am I right to be straying away from a cubika? I read that there is reliability issues with the buttons.

Can I get one from phillips? I had a quick look on their website but they didnt seem to have any Gaggia products.

Im a bit cautious of buying a machine from ebay because I wont really know if its been looked after. I'd happily buy from someone here though.

Thanks


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Is this the link you were looking for?

I have not heard of any reliability issues with the buttons on Cubikas. Which buttons were failing?


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

the cubika button problem was rectified about 3 years ago, all buttons were going faulty, if you get one from 2007 onward you should have no problem, and save about £100. regards


----------

